# Aerangis (articulata x fastuosa) x modesta



## Erythrone (Mar 12, 2016)

Aerangis (articulata x fastuosa) x modesta web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 12, 2016)

lovely


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 12, 2016)

I love these beautiful white Aerangis flowers.


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 12, 2016)

Very nice. Do you typically get multiple flowers at once? Any Fragrance?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 12, 2016)

Fastuosa is very dominant, leaves and flowers and all!
It's so cute!!!!  

My fastuosa is open now and it smells quite good!
I wanted to cross it with citrata but citrata dropped all of its flowers. 
Dang!


----------



## abax (Mar 12, 2016)

Beautifully delicate flowers and very well grown.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 13, 2016)

Migrant13 said:


> Very nice. Do you typically get multiple flowers at once? Any Fragrance?




In fact it is its first blooming, so I don't know what is typical with it. For the fragrance, yes! It is fragrant.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 13, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Fastuosa is very dominant, leaves and flowers and all!
> It's so cute!!!!
> 
> My fastuosa is open now and it smells quite good!
> ...



I agree... fastuosa is quite dominant. It looks a lot like my Fast Joint too...


----------



## gego (Mar 13, 2016)

Pretty. I like the combo of white and green

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 13, 2016)

That is very lovely.


----------

